

Show HN: The Cat API - mkoryak
http://thecatapi.com/

======
mkoryak
I stumbled on this looking for a cat api, the only downside is that it doesnt
support CORS or jsonp, so I wrote a little wrapper that returns a single
random cat:

[https://exhibitionnest.com/cat](https://exhibitionnest.com/cat)

